# لدي اختراع لتوليد كهرباء بدون وقود (مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة)



## مخترع يمني (30 يوليو 2011)

*اختراعي مبسط وسيلبي حاجة
اغلب المشاريع الكبرى كالمصانع والكسارات والفنادق
وغيرها ولن يحتاج لاي وقود 
فكيف اعمل حتى انفذه فانا في عدن باليمن​*


----------



## zamalkawi (30 يوليو 2011)

لم أفهم ما هو سؤالك؟؟
لو تريد تصنيع اختراعك فاذهب إلى أي ورشة


----------



## علكيفكيفك (23 أغسطس 2011)

انا من الكويت ومستعد للمساعدة وهذا رقمي ******************* وشكرا لك


*
تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد 
يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني 
و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*​


----------



## mustafa2_m (26 سبتمبر 2011)

وماذا تفعل الي حد الان اخي الكريم انا لي اربع سنوات الكهرباء مفصوله عني لعدم قدرتي على دفع المال 

ارجوا منك الاسراع في انجاز هذا المشروع الرحيم بي وبامثالي الغير قادرين على دفع المال وانا ظروفي سيئه جدا 

اخوي استعجل في انتاج هذا المولد اخوكم مصطفى فلسطين 48 عام


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

mustafa2_m قال:


> وماذا تفعل الي حد الان اخي الكريم انا لي اربع سنوات الكهرباء مفصوله عني لعدم قدرتي على دفع المال
> 
> ارجوا منك الاسراع في انجاز هذا المشروع الرحيم بي وبامثالي الغير قادرين على دفع المال وانا ظروفي سيئه جدا
> 
> اخوي استعجل في انتاج هذا المولد اخوكم مصطفى فلسطين 48 عام


 
الله يعينك ويعين جميع المسلمين يارب امين


----------



## مهندس_عدن (26 سبتمبر 2011)

أنا من عدن ومستعد أدعمك إتصل بي صاحبك إيهاب يعرف رقمي آخر مرة كنت انته وهو عندي(إدا كنت انته نادر)


----------



## mustafa2_m (19 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يكرمكم اخواني ان تساعدوه لكي يعمل هذا المولد الذي اعتبره خدمة لكل الفقراء في العالم فمثلما قلت ان الكهرباء فصلت عني اربع سنوات لعدم القدره على دفع المال المترتب على عاتقي لعدم قدرتي على العمل منذ عام 1996 لم اعمل بسبب اجراء عدة عمليات جراحيه وعندي ديون كثيره فالي كل من يوجد عنده رحمه ان يساعده لكي يقدر على مساعدتنا 
وللاسف ما بعرف انه يوجد عنده رحمه هذه الايام ام لا اعذروني من هالكلام من كثر ما فيه من الم


----------



## lion heart3 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

ماهذا الكلام الغريب ...طاقة من لاشيء ؟؟؟


----------



## مخترع يمني (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*ومن قال لك يا lion heart3 انها طاقه من لاشي
انا قلت بدون وقود لكني لم احدد الماده التي ستكون رئيسية في اختراعي​*


----------



## dlovano (19 نوفمبر 2011)

يا شباب الزلمة لسة ما طرح الفكرة ولم يجربها بعد
والنقاش جار على شي غير موجود


----------



## المولع بالكهرباء (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*الله يعينك*



mustafa2_m قال:


> الله يكرمكم اخواني ان تساعدوه لكي يعمل هذا المولد الذي اعتبره خدمة لكل الفقراء في العالم فمثلما قلت ان الكهرباء فصلت عني اربع سنوات لعدم القدره على دفع المال المترتب على عاتقي لعدم قدرتي على العمل منذ عام 1996 لم اعمل بسبب اجراء عدة عمليات جراحيه وعندي ديون كثيره فالي كل من يوجد عنده رحمه ان يساعده لكي يقدر على مساعدتنا
> وللاسف ما بعرف انه يوجد عنده رحمه هذه الايام ام لا اعذروني من هالكلام من كثر ما فيه من الم


السلام عليكم اخي العزيز اليك هذا المولد الذي يعمل بالماء فقط ولا يحتاج الى بنزين ولا كاز ولا..... تستطيع عمل مصغر له والاستفادة منه لمنزلك وعمله بسيط ارجو ان يفيدك تحياتي الرابط 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQGpd3ZbTak


----------



## ammaralabdo (3 ديسمبر 2011)

طيب نحن جاهزون للمساعدة بس بدنا طرف الخيط أو الفكرة المعتمدة في اختراعك .... بمعنى انت معتمد على الماء أو تحليل الماء أو الرياح أو الطاقة الأثيرية الموجودة في الفراغ؟؟؟؟


----------



## mustafa2_m (8 ديسمبر 2011)

اشكرك كل الشكر اخي المولع بالكهرباء على نقل موضوعي وتعاطفك معي 
ويا ريت لو فيه مثلك اناس كثار الرحمه حلوه والراحمون يرحمهم الله اقلاء اخي
الا الرحمه تدخل قلوبهم الله المستعان هل تعلم اخي لو اريد ان اشرح ما عندي من هموم 
ومشاكل وديون وعدة عمليات جراحيه ما بخلص ولكن كل ما اريد اي شيئ الا اقدر انتج كهرباء منه وما نقعد على العتمه اخواني وبالبرد القارس خاصة انه الواحد كبير في العمر 50 عاما 
وعلى الله احد يعبر فقير الله المستعان


----------



## كهربائي متوسط (15 ديسمبر 2011)

عزيزي يمني مخترع استمر وستجد الفرج المهم حاول .

الله ينورك . 

لكي نشوف عدن منورة وجميع مدن اليمن . 

عزيزي اذا كان المشروع بمال معقول نحن مستعدين لدعمك . ومراسلتي اذا وجدت الرغبة


----------



## ban2009ban (25 ديسمبر 2011)

هي فكرة وليست اختراع 

ثم هذه الفكرة قد تكون صائبة وقد تكون خاطئة 

ثم كيف يكون دعم وحنا لانعرف ما تكون الفكرة من اصله 

ارجو من الاخوان الا يندفعوا كثيرا فلو كانت مناك شمس لبانت من امس 

تحياتي للمخترعين العرب


----------



## محمد.المصري (25 ديسمبر 2011)

مخترع يمني قال:


> *اختراعي مبسط وسيلبي حاجة
> اغلب المشاريع الكبرى كالمصانع والكسارات والفنادق
> وغيرها ولن يحتاج لاي وقود
> فكيف اعمل حتى انفذه فانا في عدن باليمن​*



أخي المخترع اليمني كيف تطلب *فكيف اعمل حتى انفذه * و انت لم تشرح نبذة عنه

حتى لم تحدد نوع المشروع هل هو مشروع انتاج طاقة ام غيره ؟

فالموضوع بهذه الطريقة عديم الفائدة 


لذلك فالموضوع مغلق 


و للأخ المخترع فتح موضوع جديد عندما يأخذ برائة اختراع ان صح كلامه 

ليفيد الملتقى بمشروعة 


و شكرا


----------

